# Saw Restoration



## gilleseg (Sep 20, 2012)

*50 Cent Disston Saw*

I was out with the wife, hitting up local garage sales, when we stopped at a condo community whose residents are mostly retired. They had Tupperware, pots, pans, and assorted nicknacks. I wandered around there small garage and didn't see anything I was interested in. I turned to head out and venture onto the next garage when I bumped my knee on something. It was a hand saw with a 50 Cent sticker on it. I did not hesitate, I grabbed it up and handed it to my wife as she headed toward the elderly couple at the back of the garage. I figured I could always use a saw for hacking up 2X4s and treated lumber.

Upon arriving home I inspected my various finds. Upon closer inspection I realized there was markings on the blade and an emblem on the handle. I am curious by nature and decided to do some investigation. Scratching off some of the rust with 000 steal wool i found the name Disston and Son's and decided to do a little Google search. Come to find out Disston is a very historic and well thought of saw, with amazing history. My looking at the emblem on the handle I was able to find out that my saw was made some time in the 50's. I decided to restore the saw to its former glory and make it usable again.

**Side note- upon telling my wife that it was a valuable saw and I was going to restore it, she tells me she "was going to paint a mural on it."














































So after some research into ways to remove rust I decided on any easy route- Naval Jelly.
I had thought of using electric and that hole bit, but I only paid 50 cents for it and I already had the Naval Jelly. So after several liberal coats and some scraping away the blade looked fairly nice. On the negative side the nice etching in the blade has faded some, which I am not terrible pleased with myself about. I scrapped the crap off the handle, gave it a once over with some stain and several coats of lacquer and bobs your uncle and pretty sharp looking saw.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

gilleseg said:


> *50 Cent Disston Saw*
> 
> I was out with the wife, hitting up local garage sales, when we stopped at a condo community whose residents are mostly retired. They had Tupperware, pots, pans, and assorted nicknacks. I wandered around there small garage and didn't see anything I was interested in. I turned to head out and venture onto the next garage when I bumped my knee on something. It was a hand saw with a 50 Cent sticker on it. I did not hesitate, I grabbed it up and handed it to my wife as she headed toward the elderly couple at the back of the garage. I figured I could always use a saw for hacking up 2X4s and treated lumber.
> 
> ...


That looks like a good user saw. For less than a buck you can't go wrong!!! Good find and good restore. If you find an older model in the future, it might be worth having prof. restored. Check out this site: http://www.secondchancesawworks.com/


----------



## gilleseg (Sep 20, 2012)

gilleseg said:


> *50 Cent Disston Saw*
> 
> I was out with the wife, hitting up local garage sales, when we stopped at a condo community whose residents are mostly retired. They had Tupperware, pots, pans, and assorted nicknacks. I wandered around there small garage and didn't see anything I was interested in. I turned to head out and venture onto the next garage when I bumped my knee on something. It was a hand saw with a 50 Cent sticker on it. I did not hesitate, I grabbed it up and handed it to my wife as she headed toward the elderly couple at the back of the garage. I figured I could always use a saw for hacking up 2X4s and treated lumber.
> 
> ...


chopnhack,

If I were to find one from the late 1800's early 1900's I would certainly have it professionally done. I am excited to give this guy a try.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

gilleseg said:


> *50 Cent Disston Saw*
> 
> I was out with the wife, hitting up local garage sales, when we stopped at a condo community whose residents are mostly retired. They had Tupperware, pots, pans, and assorted nicknacks. I wandered around there small garage and didn't see anything I was interested in. I turned to head out and venture onto the next garage when I bumped my knee on something. It was a hand saw with a 50 Cent sticker on it. I did not hesitate, I grabbed it up and handed it to my wife as she headed toward the elderly couple at the back of the garage. I figured I could always use a saw for hacking up 2X4s and treated lumber.
> 
> ...


Found yourself a very nice user dirt cheap. Youve got to be careful around the etching on the saw which isnt ever easy to do with the typical layer of rust and crud on the blade. Saws can be a lot of fun to restore and you did very well on your first one.

The disstonian institute website has some awesome information on it.


----------



## gilleseg (Sep 20, 2012)

gilleseg said:


> *50 Cent Disston Saw*
> 
> I was out with the wife, hitting up local garage sales, when we stopped at a condo community whose residents are mostly retired. They had Tupperware, pots, pans, and assorted nicknacks. I wandered around there small garage and didn't see anything I was interested in. I turned to head out and venture onto the next garage when I bumped my knee on something. It was a hand saw with a 50 Cent sticker on it. I did not hesitate, I grabbed it up and handed it to my wife as she headed toward the elderly couple at the back of the garage. I figured I could always use a saw for hacking up 2X4s and treated lumber.
> 
> ...


Chrisstef,

I believe the disstonian website is where i got the bulk of my information. I do not have a lot of room at my current home to set up a electrolysis method of rust removal, but i have to assume that would be better on the blade. Not sure though. I am going to have my eyes peeled for my next saw restoration. This was my first try at it and on a couple occasions I was a little nervous that I was going to muck up the blade, but i reminded myself I didn't pay much for it. My wife was rooting for me to sell it on ebay. Silliness!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

gilleseg said:


> *50 Cent Disston Saw*
> 
> I was out with the wife, hitting up local garage sales, when we stopped at a condo community whose residents are mostly retired. They had Tupperware, pots, pans, and assorted nicknacks. I wandered around there small garage and didn't see anything I was interested in. I turned to head out and venture onto the next garage when I bumped my knee on something. It was a hand saw with a 50 Cent sticker on it. I did not hesitate, I grabbed it up and handed it to my wife as she headed toward the elderly couple at the back of the garage. I figured I could always use a saw for hacking up 2X4s and treated lumber.
> 
> ...


Nice find. Gun blue will help bring back the etch. I'm on my phone so can't go into detail, but ask over here http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27984 and you'll find the answer.

plus 1 for Joe over at second chance.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

gilleseg said:


> *50 Cent Disston Saw*
> 
> I was out with the wife, hitting up local garage sales, when we stopped at a condo community whose residents are mostly retired. They had Tupperware, pots, pans, and assorted nicknacks. I wandered around there small garage and didn't see anything I was interested in. I turned to head out and venture onto the next garage when I bumped my knee on something. It was a hand saw with a 50 Cent sticker on it. I did not hesitate, I grabbed it up and handed it to my wife as she headed toward the elderly couple at the back of the garage. I figured I could always use a saw for hacking up 2X4s and treated lumber.
> 
> ...


Lol .. selling things … just wait until you get into handplanes. Silliness indeed. The next best thing to eelectrolysis is, IMO, Evaporust. Its a wonderful nectar. Cost ya about $25 for a gallon at harbor freight or tractor supply. Totally safe for your hands and wont muck up brass or paint. Most of the guys around here use the hell out of it, me included. I reuse it until its jet black and even then i just add a little more water to it until it wont work any more. Naval Jelly can be some nasty stuff to deal with and stinks to high heaven. Dont get me wrong it works, but there's some safer stuff out there.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

gilleseg said:


> *50 Cent Disston Saw*
> 
> I was out with the wife, hitting up local garage sales, when we stopped at a condo community whose residents are mostly retired. They had Tupperware, pots, pans, and assorted nicknacks. I wandered around there small garage and didn't see anything I was interested in. I turned to head out and venture onto the next garage when I bumped my knee on something. It was a hand saw with a 50 Cent sticker on it. I did not hesitate, I grabbed it up and handed it to my wife as she headed toward the elderly couple at the back of the garage. I figured I could always use a saw for hacking up 2X4s and treated lumber.
> 
> ...


There are a few blogs here about restoring saws

a few ones:
http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/25390

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27984

http://lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/27511

planes, saws etc
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35888
etc…


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

gilleseg said:


> *50 Cent Disston Saw*
> 
> I was out with the wife, hitting up local garage sales, when we stopped at a condo community whose residents are mostly retired. They had Tupperware, pots, pans, and assorted nicknacks. I wandered around there small garage and didn't see anything I was interested in. I turned to head out and venture onto the next garage when I bumped my knee on something. It was a hand saw with a 50 Cent sticker on it. I did not hesitate, I grabbed it up and handed it to my wife as she headed toward the elderly couple at the back of the garage. I figured I could always use a saw for hacking up 2X4s and treated lumber.
> 
> ...


Gill, Welcome aboard. Nice fine on the saw and a real nice restore. I have a few of them between work and home and they really are a nice saw. Have to get around to restoring mine one day.

CtL


----------



## gilleseg (Sep 20, 2012)

gilleseg said:


> *50 Cent Disston Saw*
> 
> I was out with the wife, hitting up local garage sales, when we stopped at a condo community whose residents are mostly retired. They had Tupperware, pots, pans, and assorted nicknacks. I wandered around there small garage and didn't see anything I was interested in. I turned to head out and venture onto the next garage when I bumped my knee on something. It was a hand saw with a 50 Cent sticker on it. I did not hesitate, I grabbed it up and handed it to my wife as she headed toward the elderly couple at the back of the garage. I figured I could always use a saw for hacking up 2X4s and treated lumber.
> 
> ...


Chrisstef,

Thanks for the advice on the Evaporust, I had seen it but didn't know much about it. I didn't really trust the reviews on Harbour Freight. I have several older Stanley planes that are rusty and in need of much work. I am just starting out in the hand tool wood working world and making old planes serviceable is a lot of work. I look forward to it. Now I am off to find some time to do all the things I want to do. Cheers


----------



## gilleseg (Sep 20, 2012)

gilleseg said:


> *50 Cent Disston Saw*
> 
> I was out with the wife, hitting up local garage sales, when we stopped at a condo community whose residents are mostly retired. They had Tupperware, pots, pans, and assorted nicknacks. I wandered around there small garage and didn't see anything I was interested in. I turned to head out and venture onto the next garage when I bumped my knee on something. It was a hand saw with a 50 Cent sticker on it. I did not hesitate, I grabbed it up and handed it to my wife as she headed toward the elderly couple at the back of the garage. I figured I could always use a saw for hacking up 2X4s and treated lumber.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sylvain and thank you clieb91


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

gilleseg said:


> *50 Cent Disston Saw*
> 
> I was out with the wife, hitting up local garage sales, when we stopped at a condo community whose residents are mostly retired. They had Tupperware, pots, pans, and assorted nicknacks. I wandered around there small garage and didn't see anything I was interested in. I turned to head out and venture onto the next garage when I bumped my knee on something. It was a hand saw with a 50 Cent sticker on it. I did not hesitate, I grabbed it up and handed it to my wife as she headed toward the elderly couple at the back of the garage. I figured I could always use a saw for hacking up 2X4s and treated lumber.
> 
> ...


Do yourself a favor and check out LJ Don W's blog. All youll ever need to know on cleanin planes and then some. My brain cant even contain all rhe info without forgetting my own address and birthday.


----------



## gilleseg (Sep 20, 2012)

*75 Cent Disston Saw *

The wife and I went out to a local flea market a week ago, looking for nothing in particular. This was the last flea market for the year at this particular venue and the first time we had been this year. I cam across a pair of saws, painted and looking sad. They had tags on the at $1.50 each. I was looking at them and wasn't sure if I wanted to take on a couple more saws, when the proprietor came around and told me everything was half off. She said it was on account of wanting to clear out before winter. I quickly brandished my wallet and paid for my new projects.

Come to find out upon some cursory paint removal one of the saws was a Disston of older manufacturing and the other was an interesting one.

The first is a Disston from the late 1800's to the early 1900's. Good shape, rust turned out to have done little damage. I was going to have it professionally restored, but I don't have the funds.





































I had to strip the paint and whatever stain I could find off of it.



















Then I restored the blade, refinished the handle, and Bob's your uncle, its a Saw!!



















I am asking for help on the next saw. I could not get to much information on it from the internet so any help would be appreciated. Here is a picture of the crest from the handle. I have not restored it beyond cleaning a couple of bolts off.



















Thanks everyone for stopping by and please feel free to comment and discuss amongst yourselves.

Cheers!


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

gilleseg said:


> *75 Cent Disston Saw *
> 
> The wife and I went out to a local flea market a week ago, looking for nothing in particular. This was the last flea market for the year at this particular venue and the first time we had been this year. I cam across a pair of saws, painted and looking sad. They had tags on the at $1.50 each. I was looking at them and wasn't sure if I wanted to take on a couple more saws, when the proprietor came around and told me everything was half off. She said it was on account of wanting to clear out before winter. I quickly brandished my wallet and paid for my new projects.
> 
> ...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISSTON-NUMBER-9-HAND-SAW-1860s-EAGLE-MEDALLION-/121003606651?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2c60827b

http://www.trademarkia.com/trademark/trademark-services.aspx?id=74406328

ebay # 390395759554 (read description in middle of page)


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

gilleseg said:


> *75 Cent Disston Saw *
> 
> The wife and I went out to a local flea market a week ago, looking for nothing in particular. This was the last flea market for the year at this particular venue and the first time we had been this year. I cam across a pair of saws, painted and looking sad. They had tags on the at $1.50 each. I was looking at them and wasn't sure if I wanted to take on a couple more saws, when the proprietor came around and told me everything was half off. She said it was on account of wanting to clear out before winter. I quickly brandished my wallet and paid for my new projects.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the first one, and well worth doing.

The second one is not easy to identify, 'Warranted Superior' seems to have been a shared 'brand' idea for many manufacturers, it was a second quality tier item for seemingly all of them. Most of them were made by Disston, or ended up being bought by them, but not all. The handle shape shows the beginning of the oversimplification that takes them from the graceful pieces of the 1870's all the way to the plastic handles of the 1970's that were not actually meant for human hands - but just the beginning. I would guess yours is an inter-war saw, so still quite decent.


----------



## gilleseg (Sep 20, 2012)

gilleseg said:


> *75 Cent Disston Saw *
> 
> The wife and I went out to a local flea market a week ago, looking for nothing in particular. This was the last flea market for the year at this particular venue and the first time we had been this year. I cam across a pair of saws, painted and looking sad. They had tags on the at $1.50 each. I was looking at them and wasn't sure if I wanted to take on a couple more saws, when the proprietor came around and told me everything was half off. She said it was on account of wanting to clear out before winter. I quickly brandished my wallet and paid for my new projects.
> 
> ...


Arminius- I will probable refurbish it within the next few weeks or so. The handle has some serious problems. The screws don't seat right because the wood has rotted or chipped away. Will probable have to fashion a new one. I am open to handle material suggestions. Funds are low as always.


----------

